# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Nešto je čudno na Forumu :)

## Anemona

Valjda nije razlog što još nisam popila kavu, ali nešto je čudno. :Grin: 
Npr. kad idem na nove postove napiše na nekoj temi da je zadnji post napisala jelena.O, a ni J od jelene, nego piše ina33. 
Ili je tema podebljana kao da ima novih postova, pa otvorim, a nema,...

Mislim ne događa se ništa spektakularno, samo čudno.

Idem po kavu. :Grin:  

Npr. ovdje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79587-D...kucni-ljubimci-)
Zadnji post kad gledam je post 50 ine33, a vani uporno piše da je zadnji jelene.O

----------


## Jurana

A vidi ove teme, i ovih problema!  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

:Laughing: 
Problema kao u priči. Pozitivno je da nije do mene.  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

ovih dana su se radili neki popravci (zato je štekalo)
ali, ipak ćemo morati mijenjati server
to će se događati u sljedećih 48 sati, pa su mogući i prestanci s radom i neka štekanja

----------


## Peterlin

Mijenjati server...

Glupo pitanje - jeste li uspjeli zatvoriti financijsku konstrukciju? Sorry ako takvom pitanju ovdje nije mjesto, pa se moj post može maknuti. Ako jest - viči pa da pomognemo.

----------


## Mojca

Potpis na Peterlin...

----------


## spajalica

:sjetihsedavnihvremenaipisanjaovakvihsmajlica:

----------


## apricot

:nostalgija:

al smo bome onda prikupili love za prozore na gnijezdu  :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

uh  :Heart:

----------


## baka

Želim uspješan prepravak/zamjenu servera. 
Pozdrav od bake iz knjižnice sa kišnog Lošinja!

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> A vidi ove teme, i ovih problema!


Da, život baš zna biti okrutan.

----------


## hibiskus

da li se jos nekome dogadja da mu tipka enter ne radi na forumu? kad pisem post sve mora biti jedna dugacka kobasica, jer mi ne prihvaca enter  :Sad:

----------


## Audrey

> da li se jos nekome dogadja da mu tipka enter ne radi na forumu? kad pisem post sve mora biti jedna dugacka kobasica, jer mi ne prihvaca enter


Meni to ne radi s Internet Explorerom 10. S Mozillom radi.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> da li se jos nekome dogadja da mu tipka enter ne radi na forumu? kad pisem post sve mora biti jedna dugacka kobasica, jer mi ne prihvaca enter


Da, i meni.Evo ni sad. Mislila sam otići u drugi red, ali ne mogu nego sve ide u nizu. Zato mi se ni ne piše. Nigdje drugdje mi se to ne događa, tipkovnica normalno radi, osim na ovom forumu. Ima samo Explorer na ovom kompu, na žalost.

----------


## hibiskus

e da i meni samo na rodi ne radi... isto sam na exploreru. bas je blesavo, nisam do sada ni znala da toliko cesto lupam enter  :Smile:

----------


## admin

To je poznati bug u Exploreru 10 i naprednom editoru, jedno riješenje je da si u postavkama odaberete *Standardni editor - Posebne kontrole oblikovanja*.

Drugo je da si namjestite Compatibility mode (IE 8 ili 9) za forum. Upute su na slijedećim linkovima:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/i...-view#ie=ie-10
http://technology.pitt.edu/help/help...ompatview.html

----------


## ivana7997

meni vec dugo ovaj forum laze o zadnjim postovima i o postovima od zadnjeg posjeta...

i kad u nekom topicu ima link na neki drugi topic, on me odvede na naslovnicu foruma, a ne na taj topic

enter mi radi, evo provjerila sam

----------


## daddycool

probaj obrisati cookije i očistiti cache

----------


## hibiskus

hvala
evo radi enter


 :Smile: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> To je poznati bug u Exploreru 10 i naprednom editoru, jedno riješenje je da si u postavkama odaberete *Standardni editor - Posebne kontrole oblikovanja*.
> 
> Drugo je da si namjestite Compatibility mode (IE 8 ili 9) za forum. Upute su na slijedećim linkovima:
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/i...-view#ie=ie-10
> http://technology.pitt.edu/help/help...ompatview.html


Mene ovo strah čačkati, da štogod ne fulam, a onda će me muž zadavit. Ima li što da poklikam baš na forumu, tamo među svojim postavkama?

----------


## daddycool

pa radije si onda skini mozillu ili chrome pa ti koristi jedan od tih preglednika za internet a neka mužu ostane IE
https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/

----------


## admin

> Mene ovo strah čačkati, da štogod ne fulam, a onda će me muž zadavit. Ima li što da poklikam baš na forumu, tamo među svojim postavkama?


Probaj ovo prvo riješenje, dakle -> postavke pa _Standardni editor - Posebne kontrole oblikovanja__._

----------


## em_kay

hvala, i meni sad radi ENTER  :Very Happy:

----------


## Optimist

Od jučer mi je forum malo sporiji, vama?

----------


## Optimisticna

nije sporiji ali svako malo kad otvaram neki pdf chrome mi javlja onu poruku  oooooops, ne mogu preusmjeriti blabla....

----------


## leonisa

i jucer i danas svaki treci klik mi izbaci Error 103 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_ABORTED): Unknown error.

----------


## Optimisticna

*Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to forum.roda.hr* evo ga opet

----------


## leonisa

ako nije onaj error, onda je to.
i dok se post salje nema onog krugica koji pokazuje da je slanje u tijeku.

----------


## bodo

> Od jučer mi je forum malo sporiji, vama?



Meni je takođe poprilično spor  :Sad:

----------


## martinaP

I meni je spor.  I ne mogu se logirati, treba mi barem 3 ili 4 pokušaja. Javlja mi krivo korisničko ime ili pass, ali uvijek mi javlja da sam iskoristila samo jedan od 5 pokušaja  logiranja. To sve od doma, Chrome. 

A na poslu mi je javljao  "Chrome could not connect..." i isto je bio spor.

----------


## martinaP

I za svaku privatnu poruku ili post me upozorava da je duplikat, a nije.

----------


## Optimist

> I meni je spor.  I ne mogu se logirati, treba mi barem 3 ili 4 pokušaja. Javlja mi krivo korisničko ime ili pass


X

Forum proživljava krizu identiteta  :alexis:

----------


## daddycool

sad bi trebalo biti ok
ako se problemi nastave, javite

----------


## Optimist

> Forum proživljava krizu identiteta



Forum se pronašao  :Grin:

----------


## kloolk

možemo lajkati postove?

----------


## daddycool

Da  :Smile: 
Zahvaljujuci nasem adminu

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

upravo sam to snimila i  htjela isto pitati
hoće li i meni admin zahvaliti? :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

ajme, lajkovi <3

----------


## leonisa

a rade?
klikam na ovo ispod broja postova i daje statistiku. al di lajkam i zahvaljujem? :plava:

----------


## kloolk

cool

----------


## oka

Leo nisi jedina i ja tažim i lajkam, da li je to ovo desno ispod?

----------


## leonisa

mozda je jos u izradi. ovo je teaser  :Grin:

----------


## oka

:Grin: 

a vidi gore ispod optimista piše : admin je zahvalio za post
?!

----------


## leonisa

uuu to je vec trailer  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

Imamo "lajkanje"! Kako dobro.

----------


## Optimist

Jeeeeeeeeeeee   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:  :pivo: 

(Molim  :Grin: )

----------


## daddycool

> a rade?
> klikam na ovo ispod broja postova i daje statistiku. al di lajkam i zahvaljujem? :plava:


ne vidiš ispod posta palac i "Hvala za ovaj post"?

----------


## leonisa

ne

----------


## leonisa

http://oi47.tinypic.com/2llm15z.jpg

----------


## daddycool

> http://oi47.tinypic.com/2llm15z.jpg


kužim ja da ne vidimo isto
sredit će to naš admin  :Smile:  samo kad stigne
da ne bi netko mislio da sam kao Davor Šuker koji sebi govori u trećem licu, kad kažem admin mislim na čovjeka koji se nalazi iza admin nicka  :Wink:

----------


## Beti3

Ispod postova 34 i 42 ja vidim zahvalu.                

Piše Like 1- Hvala.
 daddycool je zahvalio za post

I jedan lijepi žuti smajlić.

----------


## oka

I ja tako vidim bety, ali ne vidim palac za like, ali sad sam na tabletu, moźda se na kompu vidi.

----------


## leonisa

ja ne vidim ni hvala na postu sa screenshotom  :Raspa:   :alexis:

----------


## leonisa

ok, vidim za teaser, ok onda  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Meni se uopće ne sviđa što imamo brojač lajkova i zahvala. Ni što imamo lajkove uopće.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ja ne znam sviđa li mi se ili ne, jer ne kužim smisao toga
više naginjem tome da mi je to bezveze, ali možda me netko prosvjetli pa objasni zašto je to super

----------


## oka

Meni je ok ako su stavili like, ali mi je bezveze taj brojač, ali valjda to ne ide jedno bez drugog, ne znam

----------


## leonisa

> Meni je ok ako su stavili like, ali mi je bezveze taj brojač, ali valjda to ne ide jedno bez drugog, ne znam


sad bi lajkala da mogu.
i svimbala.
treba stavit i gumb svimb  :Grin:

----------


## daddycool

to smo stavili za probu
sljedeći tjedan ćemo se malo poigrati s time pa ćemo vidjeti
ako se većini neće sviđati, lako maknemo

----------


## leonisa

krenula sam ti lajkat, al onda sam skuzila da je palac od palcica gore :D

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ako će biti lajk, meni je to super jer onda ne moram citirati nečiji post pa reći - potpisujem, ili jednostavno, često mi se događa da mi netko tako lijepo piše, ili nešto pronicljivo, ili inspirativno, ja se s tim uopće ne slažem, ili se slažem tek djelomično, ne mora biti na "mojoj strani", ali mi je dobro upućeno pitanje, intrigatno i sl. i baš bih rado stisnula Like. Dakle, lajkajm Lajkanje.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

e, da, meni ne radi, samo stoji kao opcija,ali kad sam ih par polajkala to se ne vidi

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

aha, još ne radi, tek slijedeći tjedan, ok

----------


## anchie76

Gdje vi klikate to "lajk" nekome?  Ja vidim to ispod avatara samo i ne mogu ništa s tim, samo vidjeti koliko lajkova netko ima

----------


## maria71

ja sam ti stisnula lajk , ali niš ne  vidim  ?!?

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Gdje vi klikate to "lajk" nekome?  Ja vidim to ispod avatara samo i ne mogu ništa s tim, samo vidjeti koliko lajkova netko ima


ma nema toga još ispod posta, kaže daddy da još to ništa ne radi, ovo ispod avatara je samo da nam vadi mast malo

----------


## leonisa

nema jos opcije lajk osim za admine  :Grin: 

mislim, vidite li palac kakav? ja jos ne  :Smile:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> nema jos opcije lajk osim za admine 
> 
> mislim, vidite li palac kakav? ja jos ne


ma to će daddy ostaviti da se mogu lajkati samo admini, da slavimo Dragog vođu

----------


## maria71

meni je anchie bila bolji  admin.  lajk  za anchie !

----------


## ronin

meni su lajkići dobri sve dok nema dislajkova , to mi se ne sviđa

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> meni su lajkići dobri sve dok nema dislajkova , to mi se ne sviđa


x, ne,neću ni ja bulling na forumu, ili lajk ili šuti

----------


## vertex

Ja mislim da lajkići potiču egotripove. I da nas mic po mic čine ovisnima o odobravanju drugih. Zato mi brojač posebno smeta, više nego sami lajkovi.
Mislim, ima elemenata toga uvijek, i u životu, i na forumu. 
Ali evo, meni je to klik-lajkanje baš negativan koncept.
Ono što Nena navodi gore kao pluseve, meni su minusi.
Jer sve te različite stvari koje misliš o postu, svodiš na jedan te isti klik, koji briše raznolikost.

----------


## anchie76

> meni je anchie bila bolji  admin.  lajk  za anchie !


Sad bi ti ja lajkala post ali ne mogu  :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Ja mislim da lajkići potiču egotripove. I da nas mic po mic čine ovisnima o odobravanju drugih. Zato mi brojač posebno smeta, više nego sami lajkovi.
> Mislim, ima elemenata toga uvijek, i u životu, i na forumu. 
> Ali evo, meni je to klik-lajkanje baš negativan koncept.
> Ono što Nena navodi gore kao pluseve, meni su minusi.
> Jer sve te različite stvari koje misliš o postu, svodiš na jedan te isti klik, koji briše raznolikost.


lajk  :Cool:

----------


## Zuska

> Ja mislim da lajkići potiču egotripove. I da nas mic po mic čine ovisnima o odobravanju drugih. Zato mi brojač posebno smeta, više nego sami lajkovi.
> Mislim, ima elemenata toga uvijek, i u životu, i na forumu. 
> Ali evo, meni je to klik-lajkanje baš negativan koncept.
> Ono što Nena navodi gore kao pluseve, meni su minusi.
> Jer sve te različite stvari koje misliš o postu, svodiš na jedan te isti klik, koji briše raznolikost.


Potpis.

----------


## rahela

mene zanima da li se vidi koji točno post je dobio "lajk" (jedino to mi ima donekle smisla), ili to ide samo autoru posta (tj. kod autora se vidi broj lajkova, ali ne i za koje postove)
i da li se vidi tko je lajkao?

----------


## anchie76

Bojim se da to nećemo znati dok stvar ne profunkcionira sljedeći tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

> Ja mislim da lajkići potiču egotripove. I da nas mic po mic čine ovisnima o odobravanju drugih. Zato mi brojač posebno smeta, više nego sami lajkovi.
> Mislim, ima elemenata toga uvijek, i u životu, i na forumu. 
> Ali evo, meni je to klik-lajkanje baš negativan koncept.
> Ono što Nena navodi gore kao pluseve, meni su minusi.
> Jer sve te različite stvari koje misliš o postu, svodiš na jedan te isti klik, koji briše raznolikost.


i jos jedan

----------


## ivarica

> Bojim se da to nećemo znati dok stvar ne profunkcionira sljedeći tjedan



evo ja isla redom lajkat, meni radi :p

----------


## rahela

meni nisi lajkala :-p

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Ja mislim da lajkići potiču egotripove. I da nas mic po mic čine ovisnima o odobravanju drugih. Zato mi brojač posebno smeta, više nego sami lajkovi.
> Mislim, ima elemenata toga uvijek, i u životu, i na forumu. 
> Ali evo, meni je to klik-lajkanje baš negativan koncept.
> Ono što Nena navodi gore kao pluseve, meni su minusi.
> Jer sve te različite stvari koje misliš o postu, svodiš na jedan te isti klik, koji briše raznolikost.


 ma super. znači, moram pisati i objašnjavati, a ne samo lijeno lajkati. šteta :Grin:

----------


## vertex

> meni nisi lajkala :-p


lajkala je one koje su mene potpisale, a mene nije. Što se krije iza toga?  :Sad: 
 :Grin: 
Nena, sori. Ali ono, tko kaže da će biti po mome. daddy kaže da će većina odlučit, možda ćemo imat referendum? :D

----------


## leonisa

ja volim lajk. ne hvala, bas lajk. 
volim i pojasnjanja.
ne volim brojac. 
posto su tu zene, ne mogu reci da je brojac potencijalni e-penis, al kuzite slikovitu poantu :D

----------


## anchie76

> evo ja isla redom lajkat, meni radi :p


ah vi admini, što se sad pravite važni  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

:lajk:

fakt je to opcije pay-per-view  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

ha hahaaaa  :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

vidim i ja ivaričine zahvale. ali zašto piše u muškom rodu?

----------


## anchie76

Vidiš vidiš... zato što je tako prevoditelj foruma složio očigledno ne razmišljajući  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> Vidiš vidiš... zato što je tako prevoditelj foruma složio očigledno ne razmišljajući


deder, pozdravi prevoditelja.  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

ajoj, sad ce pisati ivarica zahvali na upisu  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> deder, pozdravi prevoditelja.


Kad bih znala tko je... to je ko ona Ančica što je prevodila phpbb prvu verziju na RH (njeno ime pisalo na dnu) pa svi kontali da sam to garant ja  :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> Kad bih znala tko je... to je ko ona Ančica što je prevodila phpbb prvu verziju na RH (njeno ime pisalo na dnu) pa svi kontali da sam to garant ja


a, sjećam se te ančice. da mi je nju upoznati....  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

jesam, jednom daaavno, virtualno, na maticnom forumu naseg faxa.
o istoj temi :D

----------


## vertex

Meni je ono "napisa" u citatima bilo baš drago  :Grin: . Svakako elegantnije od o/la.

----------


## ivarica

> meni je anchie bila bolji  admin.  lajk  za anchie !


zaboravila si kako si kukala za njene vladavine  :oklagija:

----------


## ivarica

> lajkala je one koje su mene potpisale, a mene nije. Što se krije iza toga? 
> 
> Nena, sori. Ali ono, tko kaže da će biti po mome. daddy kaže da će većina odlučit, možda ćemo imat referendum? :D



haha, krenula sam odozgo pa dok ne dodjem do tvog posta
a onda me nesto omelo :adhd:

----------


## ivarica

ih
nema opcija da lajkas svoj post
neki to na FB redovito rade LOL

----------


## Forka

meni je skroz bzvz ovo lajkanje... 
uopće, ideja "pofejsbučarenja" (ili kako bih već nazvala pokušaj nastojanja uvođenja fora s fejsa  :Grin:  )  ovoga divnog, jedinstvenog foruma nije mi uopće simpatična...
okej mi je uvesti novosti s vremena na vrijeme, ali neka to onda bude nešto stvarno novo i specifično, a ne preslika fejs-lajkanja, koji će fakat voditi onome što je vertex lijepo nazvala 'egotripovima'  :Cool: 

dislike :palac_dolje:

----------


## Forka

a gle ovo  :Saint: , "sad se vidi, sad se zna, tko se kome dopada"  :Grin:  :

*Thanks / Like Statistics*

Top 5 Hvala (Given)
ivarica (3)puntica (1)admin (1)daddycool (1)-
Top 5 Hvala (Received)
Optimist (1)spajalica (1)leonisa (1)daddycool (1)aleksandra70vanja (1)

----------


## Optimist

> Top 5 Hvala (Received)
> Optimist (1)spajalica (1)leonisa (1)daddycool (1)aleksandra70vanja (1)


Hitno zabraniti lajkanje!

Izraslo mi paunovo perje i cijeli dan se šepurim okolo  :Grin: 

Sad kad sam dobila hvala, palac dolje za palac gore, jer me lupa egotripomanija i bojim se da se ne navučem  :alexis: 

(hm, prije toga bih valjda trebala početi pisati i dubokoumne postove  :Rolling Eyes: )

 :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> meni je skroz bzvz ovo lajkanje... 
> uopće, ideja "pofejsbučarenja" (ili kako bih već nazvala pokušaj nastojanja uvođenja fora s fejsa  )  ovoga divnog, jedinstvenog foruma nije mi uopće simpatična...
> okej mi je uvesti novosti s vremena na vrijeme, ali neka to onda bude nešto stvarno novo i specifično, a ne preslika fejs-lajkanja, koji će fakat voditi onome što je vertex lijepo nazvala 'egotripovima' 
> 
> dislike :palac_dolje:


a ne, ne, ne  :Smile: 
opcije zahvale na forumima postoje prije lajkanja na fejsu  :Grin: 

zasto mi se svidja like opcija?
ponekad procitam post za koji bi napisala: predivan post, odlican, krasan, kako pametan, post za uokviriti :D, a s takvom recenicom ne bi pridonjela konstruktivnoj raspravi, a glupo mi je otkrivat toplu vodu i pisat nesto OT kad samo zelim iskazat svoje divljenje  :Grin:  napisanom.
s druge strane, ne svidja mi se statistika. ne bi htjela da su vidljive top liste niti brojac klikova.

----------


## Beti3

I kako da ja sad lajkam tvoj post, leonisa?  :Smile:  Jer, baš je takav kakav si opisala.

----------


## ivarica

ni meni se nikako ne svidja
ali ne da mi se sad citat topik od pocetka pa vidjet kako se uopce dogodilo da se lajkanje pojavilo? bice je previse nas reklo "da bar postoji" lool

----------


## rahela

> a ne, ne, ne 
> opcije zahvale na forumima postoje prije lajkanja na fejsu 
> 
> zasto mi se svidja like opcija?
> ponekad procitam post za koji bi napisala: predivan post, odlican, krasan, kako pametan, post za uokviriti :D, a s takvom recenicom ne bi pridonjela konstruktivnoj raspravi, a glupo mi je otkrivat toplu vodu i pisat nesto OT kad samo zelim iskazat svoje divljenje  napisanom.
> s druge strane, ne svidja mi se statistika. ne bi htjela da su vidljive top liste niti brojac klikova.


pa to je ono što sam i ja rekla
bilo bi super da se može lajkat određeni post, a da se ne vidi ni tko lajka, niti da se zbrajaju lajkovi osobi koja je napisala taj post
ok. ti si to možda bolje formulirala  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> ni meni se nikako ne svidja
> ali ne da mi se sad citat topik od pocetka pa vidjet kako se uopce dogodilo da se lajkanje pojavilo? bice je previse nas reklo "da bar postoji" lool


Nema tu. Samo se pojavio. Kao sto se i na fejsu samo pojave nove opcije i naprave rosade.  :Grin: 
To je sad trend :D

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ma ja vas stvarno sve razumijem što pišete, više mi je bio izražen poriv da nešto lajkam, onako, baš kad čovjek poželi reći- gle, to je dobro, a nemam kad pisati, potpisivati, hvaliti, ili preletim pa zaboravim...   to mi se masu, masu puta dogodilo i baš mi bilo žao da čovjek/žena možda misli da je post prošao nezamijećen jer nitko nije reagirao ama baš ničim. A to se događa. Ta statistika i brojenje zbilja nisu nešto,ne treba, ja ju ne bih ni gledala, čemu. Razumijem i tezu o ego tripu, samo mi je malo više za djecu, pa tko bi se tu navukao na "slavu" :lool: potkrijpeljenu s tri lajka. Ionako to sve i sad  dosta funkcionira na pricipu grupa, "popularnosti" i "vlasti". Na vlasti je osoblje i visoko pozicionirani članovi udruge:vrlosezabavljamdokovakveglupostikonstruiram  :, njih sljedbenici vole slušati, potvrđivati i potpisivatiLOL. Zatim su tu neformalne članice pojedinih skupina koje mahom izlijeću sa ..potpisujem nju, nju, nju i nju..., Šta to nije masovno lajkanje? I sad su te ženske već odavno na ego tripu, ma da. I još, potpisuju se i lajkaju tu i tamo neke solo individue, neki igrači koji češće pišu i bolje uobliče to što bi i drugi htjeli reći pa se onda poneko sjeti "lajkati". E,sad,malo mi  fali to lajkanje za one između,male, anonimne, a pametne postove,koji nisu članovi nijedne stranke, a zaslužuju lajk.  Koliko filozofije oko lajka :Grin: . Tako mi svejedno, bilo ga, ne bilo, al' čisto da doprinesem životno važnoj raspravi.

----------


## vertex

Ma neee, Nena, nama se egotripovi nikako ne bi mogli dogoditi, niti ikad jesu  :Grin:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Ma neee, Nena, nama se egotripovi nikako ne bi mogli dogoditi, niti ikad jesu


  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

pa nismo mi generacija "hocu internet"  :Grin: 

btw. ja nisam skuzila klanove (stranke).
jesam na konkretnom topicu, al to mi je za ocekivati.
evo, mogla bi ici i potpisivati cvijetu po forumu, al opet ce doci tema oko koje cemo biti u suprotnim klanovima  :Grin:  ( npr. zniranci  :lool: ) 
i dalje se voljeti :ljubaf:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> pa nismo mi generacija "hocu internet" 
> 
> btw. ja nisam skuzila klanove (stranke).
> jesam na konkretnom topicu, al to mi je za ocekivati.
> evo, mogla bi ici i potpisivati cvijetu po forumu, al opet ce doci tema oko koje cemo biti u suprotnim klanovima  ( npr. zniranci ) 
> i dalje se voljeti :ljubaf:


pa i ja bih mogla okolo hodati i potpisivati žene, baš mi to dođe, da samo vidite koliko puta odobravajući klimnem glavom dok čitam, ali odem potpisati tek tu i tamo, baš kad nemam drugog izbora nego X-ati. inače osjećam obvezu da pišem nešto svoje, a ne da potpisujem. zato sam valjda vidjela elegantnu prigodu za to u lajkanju. no, izgleda da je moj zanos na klimavim nogicama.

----------


## Jurana

Ne znam što bih mislila o lajkanju jer nisam aktivna na fejsbuku.
Zahvaljivanje mi je zapravo jako zgodno jer želim zahvaliti nekome tko mi je odgovorio, a čini mi se da time vodnim temu. Npr. upravo sam postavila pitanje i dobila direktan odgovor na temi o LHCF (anchie76, hvala  :Smile: ), a ne znam što netiquette kaže o tome.
Dakle, *biti ljubazan* (i nekonstruktivan) *ili držati se teme?*

----------


## leonisa

a nama to oftopicarenje tako tesko pada i tako ga nevoljko cinimo  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ta statistika i brojenje zbilja nisu nešto,ne treba, ja ju ne bih ni gledala, čemu


od kad se pojavilo ispod avatara, samo to i gledam  :Laughing: 

šalim se, evo još jedne teme gdje se ne slažem s leo  :Grin: , bzvz mi je to lajkanje. 
ne samo radi razloga što vertex govori, nego i to potiče lijenost. ovako moraš citirati post, potpisati, pa ti je glupo samo stavit x, pa nešto moraš i nadopisat. najlakše lajk kliknut i gotovo. evo nene, ona će samo lajkat i zahvaljivat, a ko će pisat?  :lool:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> . evo nene, ona će samo lajkat i zahvaljivat, a ko će pisat?


 ma je, nena jadnica ništa ne piše, ne može čovjek iz nje riječ iščupati :lool: , koja šteta da samo malo lajka, za promjenu

----------


## daddycool

kako vam je sad?

----------


## leonisa

odgovorih primjerom  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Vidim palac. Za probu ću ti ga stisnuti (i nešto poželjeti  :Grin: ).

----------


## čokolada

Ja ću potpisati Forku. 
:staromodna:

----------


## oka

Ha! 
Prvi puta u životu sam nekog lajkala i to Juranu jer niti ja nisam dio Facebooka tako da nisam baš In  :Grin: 
Ili bi to trebalo biti  :Embarassed:  koliko vas tamo ima.

I vjerujem da neću sad to baš stalno klikati, ali da vidim kud to vodi, vidim. 
Manje ćemo pisati to definitivno.

----------


## baka

Lajkam na sve vas na temu lajkanja. Imam tako zahtjevne dane ovih dana (drugačije sam ja zamišljala tu treću dob) i onda dođem tu na ovaj forum i u nevjerici čitam kako Rodine odgovorne i inače ozbiljne mame "žučno" raspravljaju hoću - neću _like_ ispod posta. Prilog raspravi: prst gore je od koristi, ali se treba zvati _slaže se_ ili _podržavam_ ili...Razlog je taj da se možemo slagati i s nekom tužnom temom ili nesrećom, pa je neumjesno kliknuti "sviđa mi se".

----------


## em_kay

> Prilog raspravi: prst gore je od koristi, ali se treba zvati _slaže se_ ili _podržavam_ ili...Razlog je taj da se možemo slagati i s nekom tužnom temom ili nesrećom, pa je neumjesno kliknuti "sviđa mi se".


Ovo je odlično napisano - administratori, ne bi bilo loše razmotriti ovaj prijedlog.
"Lajkat" ću bakin post, iako nisam dio facebook svijeta, ali citiram dio posta samo da istaknem ono sa čim se u potpunosti slažem. Jer engleska riječ "like" u hrvatskom jeziku ima više mnogoznačnica.

----------


## Mojca

Zašto nema i dislike?

(Meni je sve ovo s lajkanjem bez veze.)

----------


## ivarica

> zašto nema i dislike?


jos jedna koja nije na fejsu

----------


## Kosjenka

Meni je lajkanje u principu OK. No na jednom drugom forumu već dugo postoji ta opcija like i na njemu recimo ako postaviš pitanje  na odgovor smiješ samo stisnuti Like, nema sad hvala, napravit ću tako, uspjelo je i blabala...
Dok god imamo obje opcije, meni paše..
Recimo na receptima, nezamislivo mi je da netko stavi recept za tortu i da na toj temi bude xy lajkova bez komentara da je uspjela ali se stavilo manje šlaga, da je fino, da se sve pojelo...

----------


## ronin

pa zašto bi se izostavljali takvi komentari na receptima npr... nema razloga?

ako nekima ne uspije kolač,a ja sam jedna od onih kojima i kakao kocke zagore :Grin: , onda se neću ni upuštati isprobati raditi ga.komentari su mi više nego dragocjeni.

ovako ja to vidim...ova funkcija malo obogaćuje opcije koje imamo na forumu. umjesto da citiramo i stisnemo iksić, stisnemo lajk.tko brani komentirati, diskutirati...

komentar bake je na mjestu, no ja i na fejsu kad je nešto tužno ili neprikladno za lajkanje, to i ne činim.prokomentiram ako hoću radije. :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

ma kažem na drugom forumu (pijanom tvoru) je tako, netko ti da savjet za neku biljku i smiješ samo like kliknuti, ne možeš reći uspjelo je i fino raste ili tako nešto. Možeš, ali moraš i dodati i nešto konstruktivno.

----------


## Argente

Meni su lajkovi OK, ajde eventualno bih za mir u kući makla tko je lajkao da ne bi došlo do trgovine.

Ali imam primjedbu s tehničko-korisničke strane: na lošem su mjestu - ja bih to selila u područje samog posta, ili ispod brojača postova, ili pored/neposredno iznad ikonice za prijavu posta.

Fokus surfera je u obliku kifle postavljene u gornji lijevi kut - dakle, pratim diskusiju odozgo prema dolje, s lijeve strane mi u periferno vidno polje ulazi avatar/korisničko ime; ako želim vidjeti lajk na mjestu na kojem je sad, moram baš s namjerom skretati pogled dolje lijevo...uglavnom, nije na putu normalnog tijeka pogleda.  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Referendum? Postrojavanje? Inače ovo ode u Kutak za filozofski trenutak…

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ipak neću toliko puno lajkati kako sam mislila. Ispast ću neozbiljna i ulizica (a inače nisam, to je jasno :Grin: ) jer mi je skoro svaki post za lajkanje. Svaki ponešto pametno doprinese. Moglo bi biti inflacije lajkova. Čak nisam nijedan još stisnula na ovoj temi:mukabožja: Vidjet ću već kako će mi se to sviđati idućih dana, mislim da treba ostaviti malo više vremena za probu.  (a i kad vidim da mi daddy odmah lajka, znam da je zaljubljen u mene, šta da radim, morat ću mu uzvratiti, žao mi siročeta :lool: )

----------


## Forka

> Ja ću potpisati Forku. 
> :staromodna:


hoćeš reći da sam ja staromodna!?  :oklagija:  

 :alexis: 


p. s. sad mi je ovo s interprostorom za lajkanje između dva posta totalno hektično  :Grin:

----------


## Forka

:Laughing:  ja za probu zalajkala jedan cvijetin post  :Grin: 

tu barem nemrem fulat!  :Razz:

----------


## cvijeta73

i kako sad ne lajkat ovaj tvoj  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

> jos jedna koja nije na fejsu


Kak nisam?! 
Pa lajkala sam Šetnju za plodnost i šerala ju... prihvatila invitation.... :Razz: 

(Istina je da je to valjda prvo što sam učinila nakon lajkanja fotki od prošlogodišnje šetnje.)  :Rolling Eyes:  

I... zašto nema dislike? I dalje mi nije jasno.

----------


## leonisa

postat cete lajkacice samo tako :D

----------


## Anemona

Ne volim lajkanje, ali vjerujem da ću se priviknuti i početi koristiti. :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

meni je glupo i dalje. jer imam osjećaj da moram lajkati ili sve postove koji mi se sviđaju, il nijedan. na fejsu sve redom lajkam, uglavnom.  tako i ovdje? ili? pa onda bih odmah pol foruma lajkala, a to mi se opet čini bzvz. ili možda nije? 
dok ne odlučim, ništa ne lajkam.  :Undecided:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ja sam malo razmislila i zaključila da ovo ni malo ne lajkam
potpuno bespotrebna opcija
uostalom stavljati lajkanje kad imamo svimbanje :Grin: 
to je traženje kruha nad pogačom

----------


## piplica

Sada sam probala, ali nisam dobro kliknula
mislim da sam prijavila post od Aleks.  :škartoc:

----------


## cvijeta73

:Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

:lool:   :lool:

----------


## leonisa

:rofl:

al gle ove cvijete, kao ne lajka, a svi gornji postovi lajkani by cvijeta  :lool:

----------


## cvijeta73

pa da, o tome ti ja pričam, šta sad da radim. i tvoj post mi je smiješan, šta sad da i njega lajkam  :Confused:

----------


## Forka

> Sada sam probala, ali nisam dobro kliknula
> mislim da sam prijavila post od Aleks.



hahahaha, piplice, carice!  :Laughing:

----------


## Optimist

Na forumu imam potrebno nešto napisati. Pa taman i da samo potpisujem nekoga. Ali obično uz to natrkeljam još nešto.

Ovi palčevi su mi bezveze. Na kraju ćemo dobiti Dragog vođu i masu koja odobrava i kima glavom (ajde, diže palčeve) i ništa drugo ne radi.

Bojim se potiskivanja individualnosti postova, netko koristi X, netko potpisujem, netko slažem se, netko se ne slaže…i tako. Uz to doda nešto svoje.

Ne znam, intimnije mi je i daje autorov pečat. Ovako daje autorov…palac. Ovo mi sve naginje na neke američke fore (možda uopće nisu).

Ali ja bojkotiram i fejs pa možda nisam mjerodavna  :Coffee:

----------


## Bodulica

ja samo čekam kad će početi postovi sa molbom za što više lajkova jer je nekom mm npr obećao nove cice ako skupi dovoljan broj lajkova na rodi  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:

----------


## Kosjenka

> Na forumu imam potrebno nešto napisati. Pa taman i da samo potpisujem nekoga. Ali obično uz to natrkeljam još nešto.
> 
> Ovi palčevi su mi bezveze. Na kraju ćemo dobiti Dragog vođu i masu koja odobrava i kima glavom (ajde, diže palčeve) i ništa drugo ne radi.
> 
> Bojim se potiskivanja individualnosti postova, netko koristi X, netko potpisujem, netko slažem se, netko se ne slaže…i tako. Uz to doda nešto svoje.
> 
> Ne znam, intimnije mi je i daje autorov pečat. Ovako daje autorov…palac. Ovo mi sve naginje na neke američke fore (možda uopće nisu).
> 
> Ali ja bojkotiram i fejs pa možda nisam mjerodavna


X
doduše, ja ne bojkotiram fejs.



> Bodulica                                             ja samo čekam kad će početi postovi sa molbom za što više lajkova jer  je nekom mm npr obećao nove cice ako skupi dovoljan broj lajkova na rod


 :Laughing:

----------


## Optimist

> ja samo čekam kad će početi postovi sa molbom za što više lajkova jer je nekom mm npr obećao nove cice ako skupi dovoljan broj lajkova na rodi


Sad ja radi Bodulice moram zamoliti da se ignoriraju moji prethodni postovi dok ne dobijem nove cice  :lool:

----------


## Optimist

> X
> doduše, ja ne bojkotiram fejs.


Nu kako to lijepo izgleda…imamao X i komentar…a onako bi imali palac (i rimu  :Laughing: ) :nostalgičarka:

----------


## apricot

a jel se lajka iznad ili ispod posta?
na koji se post like odnosi?

----------


## apricot

aha, ispod
mogla sam odmah otići na prvi post

----------


## Optimist

:lool: 

Lajka se ispod. Odnosi se na post iznad.

----------


## Optimist

Eto, džaba sam pisala. Sad me lajkaj  :Grin:  (skupljam za cice)

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Evo sam lajkala smiješan post. Ali nemam opciju zahvale koja radi. Jel se to zahvaljuje čovjeku koji je napisao dobar post, kao- hvala ti na ovom postu, hvala što si nas počastio ili se lajkani zahvaljuje onima koji su mu lajkali, kao - hvala što se primijetili da sam super napisala pa ste lajkali?

----------


## Optimist

> Evo sam lajkala smiješan post. Ali nemam opciju zahvale koja radi. Jel se to zahvaljuje čovjeku koji je napisao dobar post, kao- hvala ti na ovom postu, hvala što si nas počastio ili se *lajkani zahvaljuje onima koji su mu lajkali*, kao - hvala što se primijetili da sam super napisala pa ste lajkali?


Što ću sad? Lajkana i kulturna kakva jesam ( :Rolling Eyes: ), moram se zahvaliti, a ne da ni meni. Piše da da, a ne da :namiguša: (nisam ja namiguša, već opcija).

Pa ću ja po starinski, hvala Nena-Jabuka što si ubacila u šešir  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> a jel se lajka iznad ili ispod posta?
> na koji se post like odnosi?


Eo ja lajkala čisto da vidim kak to fercera  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Za slučaj da netko nije primjetio, samo da još jednom pripomenem, meni se ne sviđa lajkanje  :Grin:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Za slučaj da netko nije primjetio, samo da još jednom pripomenem, meni se ne sviđa lajkanje


A ja toliko malo lajkam da začuđujem samu sebe, uopće se ne sjetim te opcije, izgleda da smo se ipak disciplinirano naučili pisati i argumentirati. A tebi ću, tek tol'ko , lajkati, pogleč dal ti se ipak sviđa :Razz:

----------


## vertex

Pa normalno da mi se sviđa, Nena, o tome ti i govorim  :Laughing:

----------


## spajalica

lajkala sam upravo jedan post :D
ali i dalje mi se ne svidja ta opcija

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Pa normalno da mi se sviđa, Nena, o tome ti i govorim


ajoj,  :facepalm: , zaboravih iz kojeg si ti grada, lokalna predispozicije za đankozu, 
a sad sam ti dala prvi besplatno, sori :lool: 


(edit- dok meni dođe do možđana)

----------


## Optimist

> ajoj, , zaboravih iz kojeg si ti grada, lokalna predispozicije za đankozu, 
> a sad sam ti dala prvi besplatno, sori


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

(lajkala bih te, ali sam žena od riječi pa i dalje ignoriram, iako mi dođe da ga stisnem  :iskušenje: )

----------


## vertex

Meni nije smiješno, buni mi se lokal-patriotsko mjesto u srcu. Ja bi te dislajkala, da to imamao  :Grin:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Meni nije smiješno, buni mi se lokal-patriotsko mjesto u srcu. Ja bi te dislajkala, da to imamao


 :Grin: ajajajaj, nemoj, pa ti si bar samokritična i autoironična, a nije ni moje lokal-patriotsko mjesto daleko :škartoc: 

Nego, u prilog "psihološko-ego-tripovskoj" raspravi o lajkovima, jutros mi pade na pamet da mene nitko živ nije lajkao :oklagija:  (ono probno daddyjevo ne računam, a i tu su emocije u pitanju). 
Oprostite ako netko slučajno ipak jest negdje, nisam zapazila jer nisam  ni gledala, vrlo skoncentrirano tamo škrabunjam na Porodima pa zaboravim na tu opciju totalno.
I sad, ako okrenemo stvar obrnuto, mogla bih se zbog toga obratiti nazočnima - dajte, molim vas, lajkajte mi negdje postove, bilo gdje, slobodno, nije viška, već se pitam ima li moj život smisla, čemu moja egzistencija ovdje, za koga ja to radim kad se nikome ne sviđa, tako sam jadna...., svima sam dodijala, nitko me ne voli...aaaaaaaaaaaaa. :drama: 

Isto je nevjerojatno kao i da će se netko od lajkova ufurati da je velika faca i biti na ego tripu. Pa mogla je dosad cvijeta, npr. .misliti da je zvijezda međunarodnih razmjera, koliko je potpisa i odobravanja dobila. 
Ili će tek sad, kraljica, zaploviti na krilima slave, kad se još i lajka.
 Onaj koga zaboli briga za to, jednako će mu biti s lajkovima i bez, a komu to nešto znači, neće mu pomoći ni lajk ni dislajk. 
No, dozvoljavam da ti ipak najbolje poznaješ samu sebe :Grin: ,  a da ja, onako, iz daleka, više ne vjerujem u taj tvoj potencijalni ego-trip. 
Baš umjereno koristimo te lajkove, tu su tek tolko, mogu poslužiti fore radi, ali neće promijeniti ama baš ništa.

----------


## Jurana

Kako, Neno, a vidi statistiku?!

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Kako, Neno, a vidi statistiku?!


ma koju statistiku? gdje?
ed.ček, sad vidim da svijetli, kliknut ću, sori

----------


## Jurana

Šta ti ne otvara moj link?
Odi na svoj profil, imaš i tamo tko ti je što lajkao.

----------


## spajalica

eno sam lajkala da imas jednako i danih i prmljenih :D

----------


## Optimist

Zbog tebe pogazih riječ, Neno, taj tvoj apel za tebe-lajkanjem me dirnuo u srce pa sam ti ga stisnula i digla (i palac i ego  :Grin: )

----------


## Jurana

Sad ću te, Neno, kliknuti na 5 postova da izbiješ na prvo mjesto!  :lool:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Šta ti ne otvara moj link?
> Odi na svoj profil, imaš i tamo tko ti je što lajkao.


O, Gospode, radi tvoj link, ne mogu vjerovati :Shock: , ajme, ovo je bezveze, slažem se vertex sad :Embarassed: , čemu to, kakvo brojanje.

Pa di se to sve poklikalo?
Znači, čovjek mora otvoriti svoj profil i onda potražiti mjesto Statistika? Inače se to ne vidi ovako na forumu, ja nisam zapazila. 
Ok, to mi se ne sviđa. To like mi je fakat nešto usput, kad se sjetim, klik,kad ne- ne.
A sad mi je upitnik di su ti ljudi skupili te lajkove? Koje su to vruće teme? :Laughing: 

Ne valja, pokrivam se ušima ipak ako će se to ovako prikazivati ko glazbena top-lista.
Mislim, i dalje mi ništa ne znači, ali mi glupasto izgleda.

----------


## Optimist

> Sad ću te, Neno, kliknuti na 5 postova da izbiješ na prvo mjesto!


Počet će levitirati po forumu  :lool:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Sad ću te, Neno, kliknuti na 5 postova da izbiješ na prvo mjesto!


A i ja ću tebe, za kaznu.

----------


## vertex

Nena, nisi nikad čula ovu stvar? :D
A ja ti nisam samo SAMOkritična i AUTOironična, često sam i jednostavno kritična i ironična  :Grin:

----------


## Optimist

> O, Gospode, radi tvoj link, ne mogu vjerovati, ajme, ovo je bezveze, slažem se vertex sad, čemu to, kakvo brojanje.
> 
> Pa di se to sve poklikalo?
> Znači, čovjek mora otvoriti svoj profil i onda potražiti mjesto Statistika? Inače se to ne vidi ovako na forumu, ja nisam zapazila. 
> Ok, to mi se ne sviđa. To like mi je fakat nešto usput, kad se sjetim, klik,kad ne- ne.
> A sad mi je upitnik di su ti ljudi skupili te lajkove? Koje su to vruće teme?
> 
> Ne valja, pokrivam se ušima ipak ako će se to ovako prikazivati ko glazbena top-lista.
> Mislim, i dalje mi ništa ne znači, ali mi glupasto izgleda.


Ja zbog tebe pokleknula i vidi sad…prevrtljivice  :starac:  :oklagija:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nena, nisi nikad čula ovu stvar? :D
> A ja ti nisam samo SAMOkritična i AUTOironična, često sam i jednostavno kritična i ironična


Ma ti si sve super. :Naklon: 
(i istina i ironija u jednom) 

A ja sam površna. I sistematična i površna istovremeno. Ne gledam pažljivo te novotarije. 
Ova statistika me dotukla, majke mi, a taman sam razradila divnu teoriju, i još i sljedbenika i preobraćenika našla:Optimist:, a onda pljus, hladna šamarčina, top lista nadrealista.

----------


## Jurana

Meni se sviđa ono Hottest threads/posts u Brzim linkovima jer privuče pažnju na zanimljivu temu koju bih možda propustila.

----------


## Optimist

Ti ispade površna i sistematična, a ja laka  :mama:  :lool:

----------


## Optimist

> Meni se sviđa ono Hottest threads/posts u Brzim linkovima jer privuče pažnju na zanimljivu temu koju bih možda propustila.


Od tebe ću svašta naučiti, za pola tih opcija nisam niti znala... :Naklon:

----------


## vertex

> Ma ti si sve super.


E, to sam htjela čut  :lool:

----------


## Deaedi

> Zašto nema i dislike?
> 
> (Meni je sve ovo s lajkanjem bez veze.)


I ja se to pitam?

Imala bi šansu izbiti na prvo mjesto, barem na nekoj listi  :Smile:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> I ja se to pitam?
> 
> Imala bi šansu izbiti na prvo mjesto, barem na nekoj listi


 :Laughing: sto posto. samo otvoriš temu "Dječji doplatak" i to te šikne u orbitu.

----------


## Beti3

> Meni se sviđa ono Hottest threads/posts u Brzim linkovima jer privuče pažnju na zanimljivu temu koju bih možda propustila.


Nikad ovo nisam vidjela. Idem tražiti.

----------


## Jurana

To je novo.

----------


## spajalica

ja nakon ovoga predlazem jedan tecaj koristenja foruma, postajem stara baba koja tesko shvaca i prihvaca novotarije  :mama: 

puntica upomooooooooooc

----------


## Jurana

:Idea: 
Znate kako se danas mjeri kvaliteta i utjecaj svjetskih sveučilišta? Webometrijom, tj. broji se koliko različitih stranica na sebi imaju link na neko sveučilište. BTW, vodeći na svijetu su MIT i Harvard, nije neočekivano.
Tako bi i naš forum mogao, umjesto ove fejsbukovske površnosti, uvesti to brojanje citiranosti pa da vidiš onda sanjkanje po egu!
Dakle, ne top listu najlajkanijih postova, nego najcitiranijih!

Samo sam dokona, ne mislim ozbiljno.

----------


## oka

I meni je sad taj like onak sad pak ispao,'svaki post koji pročitam imam muke da l sad trebam lajkati ili tipkati.
A ako se stavi dislike (sto bi bilo fer na opciju like) onda je mogućnost stvaranja neke negatvne vibre , bar meni, ipak si mislim da je bolje da se sve ukine.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Dakle, ne top listu najlajkanijih postova, nego najcitiranijih!
> 
> Samo sam dokona, ne mislim ozbiljno.


evo još malo dokonosti. tu bi došli na svoje i dislajkani jer ljudi često citiraju baš one koji ih iživciraju pa onda ispod quote opale paljbu

----------


## leonisa

aaaa 
na profilu se moze vidjeti ko je lajkao koji post i kada.
idealno za stalkere  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> aaaa 
> na profilu se moze vidjeti ko je lajkao koji post i kada.
> idealno za stalkere


đizs, stvarno  :Shock:  pojma nisam imala.  
sad ću non stop refrešati profil, kao kad mi je rođendan na fejsu  :Laughing:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> aaaa 
> na profilu se moze vidjeti ko je lajkao koji post i kada.
> idealno za stalkere


išla sam pogledati, ojoj, prvo mi je bilo  :scared: , pa on tu bilježi ko  koga, onda će biti ko će koga nego svoj svoga (lajkati),
a onda mi je postalo smiješno, kao što mi i većina tih forumskih stvari (ako nema patologije) bude ko dječja igra na kraju.

Skužim da na topicu uopće ne zapazim kad mi je netko lajkao post, ni koji, i da nema te statistike, nema šansi da bih znala (ah, koja šteta). 
Najluđe je što nisam bila svjesna ni koliko ja ugusto stiskam like, ali sad, nećeš brale više nesvjesno, sad vidim na onom Brzi linkovi (hvala Jurana) da su me neke u darežljivosti lajkanja prestigle (mc zasad i Yumi), tako da imam fore još dva-tri lajka opalit slobodno, a da ne dođem na vrh liste :Grin: .
Znate, njegujem umjerenost u životu, pa da se to i vidi u statistici :psiholog:

----------


## Optimist

> Znate, njegujem umjerenost u životu, pa da se to i vidi u statistici


Ti znaš što je zlatna sredina: na obje tablice si u…sredini  :Grin:  Da nisi vaga u horoskopu?  :lool: 

Počela sam i ja stiskati, vidjela žaba di se konji kuju pa i ona digla…palac.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Ti znaš što je zlatna sredina: na obje tablice si u…sredini  Da nisi vaga u horoskopu? 
> 
> Počela sam i ja stiskati, vidjela žaba di se konji kuju pa i ona digla…palac.


Nisam, streličarstvom se bavim.

----------


## spajalica

pa i to je OK opet gadjas u sredinu  :Laughing:

----------


## Optimist

> Nisam, streličarstvom se bavim.


Možeš i na alku  :Grin:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

vi žene stvarno danas imate inspiracije:LOL

----------


## Jurana

> evo još malo dokonosti. tu bi došli na svoje i dislajkani jer ljudi često citiraju baš one koji ih iživciraju pa onda ispod quote opale paljbu


Pa za dobrim se konjem prašina diže!

----------


## Bodulica

ja sam se samo došla reklamirati  :Coffee:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> ja sam se samo došla reklamirati


Lijepo. Zamijeni mene koja sam već toliko puta svratila da mi se gadi. A da bar imam šta reklamirati, kakav obrt, udrugu, stranku, apartmane...nego, žali bože.
 Evo ti lajk za dolazak. Vidim da imaš poduzetničkog duha :Grin:

----------


## Zuska

Zašto mi ne da otvoriti temu "Otok Prvić"? Javlja mi error.

----------


## Zuska

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85672-O...ije-i-iskustva

Javlja mi database error.

----------


## emily

zadnjih 5, 6 dana forum mi je uzasno spor
treba mu po pola minute da otvori temu, vrti beskonacno
privatne poruke mi je vrtio, pa par puta odustao, ostala prazna stranica a lijevo u dnu ekrana kaze "Done"

brisala sam cookije - nista 
sve ostale stranice, ukljucujuci i www.roda.hr otvara najnormalnije
ima li jos tko ovakvih problema?

----------


## Trina

Imam ja. Već dugo vremena forum mi je jako spor a sve ostalo mi na kompjuteru radi normalno. Nije da otvara pola minute ali dugo mu treba

----------


## mikka

Imam i ja, i na firefoxu i chromeu, i mobu. Sporo sve otvara i treba mu 100 godina za sve

----------


## Anemona

> Imam ja. Već dugo vremena forum mi je jako spor a sve ostalo mi na kompjuteru radi normalno. Nije da otvara pola minute ali dugo mu treba


Imam isti problem, ali samo doma na kompu, na poslu ne. 
Preko Chroma, ne ide nikako, Firefox isto tako - vrti sto godina i ništa ne otvori.

----------


## Anemona

Na poslu preko Chrome radi normalno.

----------


## emily

evo ja isprobala na Chromu, mrrrvicu je bolje
ali jos uvijek predugo, u odnosu na normalno

----------


## KrisZg

Isto je i meni,unatrag par dana.Ja samo chrome i koristim pa sam skidala fox,pa brisala sve ali i dalje on spor ful,prek moba ok

----------


## admin

Uzrok problema bi trebao biti uklonjen. Jel vam sad radi nešto brže?

----------


## KrisZg

Bas i ne...mozda malo ali ni priblizno kao prije...

----------


## lola_34

> Uzrok problema bi trebao biti uklonjen. Jel vam sad radi nešto brže?


Nakon nekoliko mjeseci jaaako sporog otvaranja foruma (gotovo pa nemogućeg, oko 1 sat je bilo potrebno), prijavljujem da se opet mogu ulogirati bez problema.

Hvala!

----------


## mikka

meni je puno brzi nego prije

----------


## Trina

> Uzrok problema bi trebao biti uklonjen. Jel vam sad radi nešto brže?


Da!

----------


## ivarica

> Nakon nekoliko mjeseci jaaako sporog otvaranja foruma (gotovo pa nemogućeg, oko 1 sat je bilo potrebno), prijavljujem da se opet mogu ulogirati bez problema.
> 
> Hvala!



1 sat?

----------


## admin

> Nakon nekoliko mjeseci jaaako sporog otvaranja foruma (gotovo pa nemogućeg, oko 1 sat je bilo potrebno), prijavljujem da se opet mogu ulogirati bez problema.
> 
> Hvala!


Mislim da je tu nešto drugo bilo po strani, jer nakon max 60 sekundi, server otkazuje komunikaciju sa klijentom i više mu se neće javiti. No bitno je da se možete ponovo ulogirati  :Smile:

----------


## lola_34

> 1 sat?


Da, da, s jednog kompa (posao). Nakon duuugog otvaranja foruma, kad želim na neki podforum - opet čekanje od cca 1 sat (ostavila sam par puta iz znatiželje  :Grin: ).

Od doma i preko mobitela - odmah.

Ali, drago mi je da sad opet funkcionira...

----------


## zutaminuta

Bok svima. Odobrava li moderator svima postove ili samo tek registriranima?

----------


## zutaminuta

Ovo mi je tako bezveze. Post sam napisala 23.10. da bi mi bio odobren tek danas. Pojavljuje se u temi na tri stranice iza i nitko ga neće vidjeti.
Admine ne mogu kontaktirati jer nigdje na forumu ne piše koji su, a ovdje mi nitko ne odgovara na pitanje. Koliko postova još moram skupiti kao početnik da mogu odmah komentirati?

----------


## Storma

> Ovo mi je tako bezveze. Post sam napisala 23.10. da bi mi bio odobren tek danas. Pojavljuje se u temi na tri stranice iza i nitko ga neće vidjeti.
> Admine ne mogu kontaktirati jer nigdje na forumu ne piše koji su, a ovdje mi nitko ne odgovara na pitanje. Koliko postova još moram skupiti kao početnik da mogu odmah komentirati?


Draga zutaminuta, na dnu svakog podforuma možete naći popis moderatora a na dnu same stranice imate poveznicu "kontaktirajte administratora".
Kako Vam mogu pomoći?

----------


## zutaminuta

Samo me zanima koliko postova moram skupiti da mi se odgovori počnu prikazivati odmah čim ih napišem? Ako je 10-20, pregrmit ću, ali ako je 50-100 onda se neću zadržavati jer mi ovo nije gušt.

Edit: evo, sada se prikazuju automatski. Znači, odgovor je 5 postova.
Zanemarite moje prethodno pitanje. Stvar je riješena.

----------


## jelena.O

nisam ziher da to idetu, ali onaj novi baner ( valjda se to tak zove) za ekogrijanje ne valja link

----------


## jelena.O

sad dela kak treba

----------


## Diana72

Imam problem sa smajlićima. Ne mogu staviti više od jednog, osim ako ih ne ukucam jednog za drugim u nizu.
Ako napišem rečenicu, pa stavim smajlić i onda nakon nje drugu rečenicu, drugi smajlić ne mogu staviti. Jednostavno, ona kućica se pojavi i nestane, bez da mi ostane odabrani  smajlić na ekranu.
Zanima me zašto se to dešava i što trebam napraviti da bi se to promijenilo?

----------


## jelena.O

> sad dela kak treba


iako je baner ošo dal bi mogla dobiti link na navedenu firmu koja je imala taj baner

Hvala

----------


## bella77

jel samo ja ne mogu preko tapatalka na forum? već dva dana. Kaže "if problem persists, contact forum administrator...". Pa evo.

----------


## puntica

jel proradilo?

----------


## bella77

Je. Hvala!

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da je slučajno zatvorena tema http://forum.roda.hr/threads/40015-o...34#post2798734

----------


## sirius

Je, skuzila sam nakon postanja.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ma nije, to sirius slučajno klikne na mobitelu, već ju je otvorila

----------


## Angie75

:sherlock:

----------


## legal alien

Što radim krivo?? 
Naime od prije par dana ne mogu preko moba na "što je novo".
Kliknem uredno kao i do sada na štojenovo ali se aktivira "traži" button. 
Ne vjerujem da je do moba ili kalibriranosti touch screena jer je do sada radio besprijekorno. A i sve ostale stranice mogu uredno pregledavati.

----------


## žužy

I ja več tjednima ne mogu na taj način pretraživati...čak sam i temu otvorila.

----------


## spajalica

Ni ja. vec smo o tome pisali.

----------


## legal alien

Ima li nade za naaaas....ja zapravo rijetko imam vremena surfati na pc-u, gotovo sam uvijek na mobu i baš mi fali taj "šta je novo".

----------


## spajalica

http://forum.roda.hr/search.php?do=getnew
Mislim da ti je ovo link na to. Bar je kod mene.

----------


## ivarica

> Ima li nade za naaaas....ja zapravo rijetko imam vremena surfati na pc-u, gotovo sam uvijek na mobu i baš mi fali taj "šta je novo".



i meni isto to fali na mobu

plus, ne znam zašto, ali od onih 6 ponuđenih ikona, dvije desne mi ne rade
kad klikam na njih, otvara mi nešto deseto

ne smijem priložiti fotku da pokažem  :Smile:

----------


## NanoiBeba

i meni. kad klikaš na te dvije desno klikaš u stvari na "traži" - iodnosno pojavio se jedva vidljiv pravokutnik  - skroz desno i zarobio te tri tipke/ikone. Ostale 4 rade normalno

----------


## žužy

> http://forum.roda.hr/search.php?do=getnew
> Mislim da ti je ovo link na to. Bar je kod mene.


Kak dojti do toga,di je tajni pretinac?
Da nemoram stalno prek ovog linka ulaziti :Aparatic:

----------


## spajalica

meni je u telefonu na vrhu kao jedan od onih na koje cesto idem, za ostalo sam tupka glupka.

----------


## ivarica

> meni je u telefonu na vrhu kao jedan od onih na koje cesto idem, za ostalo sam tupka glupka.


ali onda ti ne ides preko aplikacije

----------


## spajalica

ja preko chroma surfam i na mobitelu

----------


## žužy

Aha...onda si na web verziji. :Undecided:

----------

